# discbine newholland or hesston?



## 7090 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a discbine conditioner either a 7460 new holland or a 1375 hesston. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I used a 7460 last week . It was brand new and was really impressive. Is the hesston this good also? I have never seen any thing cut wet tangled thick hay like this machine did, so tired of the plain old rowse sickle mower. Let me know what everybody thinks.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Run as fast as you can from anything New Holland builds these days. Go with the Hesston.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Not disagreeing with you Haystax, but curious why you say that?

I have the Hesston 1375 with double conditioner on my swather, before that had the 1372 pull-type. They will impress you just as much as the New Holland did in terms of what it will cut through. I'd recommend the hydraulic angling kit.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Personal Prejudice, 
A lot depends on your local micro climate and personal management style. 
IF your THERE is a humid climate, I would suggest a NH pull type with their swath spreading kit installed.

The idea is to spread the hay out to cover 100% of the ground and be done mowing 6 or 6 hours before sundown. I run a low number NH 411 discbine and take the doors off when mowing in our damp spring conditions. The idea is to have the hay dried down to below 42% moisture before dark. Then rake the hay the next morning or the following morning at first light.

If I were in a arid western state with irrigation, I would use the Hesston and drop the hay in a windrow. If I were big enough I for sure would have a self propelled Hesston with two sets of rollers if reasonable and available.

On the one we need all the direct sunshine we can get on the hay, and on the other we do not NEED sunshine to cure hay.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i wouldnt overlook a macdon if you have dealer support
they are reasonably priced and built tough


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

We've actually already got a "new swather" type thread running here. Same section, just scroll down, its one of the top items.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Iowa hay guy said:


> i wouldnt overlook a macdon if you have dealer support
> they are reasonably priced and built tough


We had a bad experience with MacDon, but their reputation speaks for itself. I am getting ready to buy a Case swather, check out the swather thread for more info.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

which macdon did you have
i have the r80 disc conditioner


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Iowa hay guy said:


> which macdon did you have
> i have the r80 disc conditioner


M200. I had it for maybe two months.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't find a 1375 on tractor house. We run Case 8312 moco's and Case 8840/8400 swathers and have never had any real breakdowns. Been some of the best machines we have ever purchased and at todays new machine prices we will hold onto them for a long time.

I'm assuming that the 1375 is the same as the headers on our 8400s - twin augers, wide rollers and double sickle?

We ran 1118s before the switch to Case/Hesston and I will forever hold a a grudge against NH. Single auger is a POS, wobble drive is same old crap as 1118(and earlier). Poor engineering and even worse workmanship.


----------



## montana (Sep 30, 2011)

haystax said:


> I can't find a 1375 on tractor house. We run Case 8312 moco's and Case 8840/8400 swathers and have never had any real breakdowns. Been some of the best machines we have ever purchased and at todays new machine prices we will hold onto them for a long time.


Haystax: Sorry to poach this thread, but it looks like the right conversation. Am looking for a used discbine, latest line is on a CASE 8312 from 1992. The other is an NH 1431. The Case is less money and a lot closer to home. Would prefer to buy a green one, but they are few and far between, except when they are out of the budget.

From the photos it looks like the Case might be simpler than the NH (maybe one less a gear box?). Neither has a swivel hitch.

Besides u-joint inspection and conditioner "condition", what other "weak points" can I look at when I get to lay my hands on the Case?

Here's a link to the case: 1992 Case IH 8312 Hay Equipment - Mower Conditioners & Mowers - John Deere MachineFinder
And the NH: New Holland 1431 Discbine
Thanks, Pat


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We have had very few issues with our original 8312. We just picked up another slightly older machine this year and it is in pretty good shape as well. Our dealer sold both machines new and hasn't had many repairs on any of the older Case MoCos. He is not so upbeat about the newer CNH machines.

One issue we had this summer was with the conditioner pivot bushings getting froze up and the conditioner not returning shut after eating a big gob of hay. Plays hell with the short driveline but was more of a PITA than a real serious breakdown. The chain case may need a look to see how the chain has held up as they will stretch. Other than that, we haven't had any problems. One of the best machines we own, they just run and run.

We only use them on our grass hay so they don't get as much use but I'd say we've cut 720-1000ac per year for 15 years and never had a problem. The machine you're looking at looks decent, could use a bath maybe but shaded every winter is nice. Make sure the cutter bar oil has been changed regularly and you're probably good. We paid $8000 for our last one so I'd say you are alright all the way around IMO.

I don't personally know much about the older NH machines, no one runs them around here. Our Hesston dealer is also a NH dealer and they don't sell any NH machines anymore. The Hesston 1340 is identical to the 8312. I actually prefer the older Hesston to the new 1345 with the steel sides and third roller.

Good luck!


----------

